

JIRA Jr – Project Tracking for Kids - JoshuaRedmond
https://www.atlassian.com/jirajr

======
JoshuaRedmond
Looks like this was an April Fool's post from 2013[0], but it made me smile.

[0] - [http://blogs.atlassian.com/2013/03/jira-
jr/](http://blogs.atlassian.com/2013/03/jira-jr/)

